# Best stuff to get under bonnet plastic looking like new



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ive always used, autoglym vinyl and rubber care for under bonnet trim, anything better, something bring itback to life with some durability? Something make it look like new?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I cleaned mine with autosmart tango then dressed them Obsession Nero to bring them back to an as new appearance 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Racoon (Oct 7, 2018)

vw754 said:


> Ive always used, autoglym vinyl and rubber care for under bonnet trim, anything better, something bring itback to life with some durability? Something make it look like new?


https://www.racoon-cleaner.com/rein...vanilla-motorraumpflege?number=ENG-STY-VAN-01

Use Code DW20


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I've used CarPro Perl several times and been very happy with the results, you can dilute it so it also works out very economical.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

a good clean with a general APC followed up with some 303 aerospace...

:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> a good clean with a general APC followed up with some 303 aerospace...
> 
> :thumb:


This is my go to combination too and one that works every time.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> a good clean with a general APC followed up with some 303 aerospace...
> 
> :thumb:





muzzer said:


> This is my go to combination too and one that works every time.


Me too - a bottle of 303 lasts an awful long time.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> a good clean with a general APC followed up with some 303 aerospace...
> 
> :thumb:


And me. 303 is a great product :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> a good clean with a general APC followed up with some 303 aerospace...
> 
> :thumb:


My procedure as well :thumb:


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I use autoglym supersheen as it's very easy to just spray on after cleaning and rinsing whilst still wet and leave to dry before buffing to even out the finish


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> a good clean with a general APC followed up with some 303 aerospace...
> 
> :thumb:


303 Aerospace is my go to for engine bay plastics :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I got some 303 for Xmas specifically to do this. I have read I just clean with APC, rinse off and then drown it in 303. No need to buff off the 303?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> 303 Aerospace is my go to for engine bay plastics :thumb:


I see quite a few are using this, must be a nice product.

What is so special about it and is it just for plastics ?

Anyone done a review on it or got pictures ?

I use AG Tyre rubber and Pearl, is this a better bet then ?


----------



## New2Bubbles (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry to slightly hijack the thread but would Infinity Wax Rubber and Trim Wax be safe to use on the under bonnet plastics?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

New2Bubbles said:


> Sorry to slightly hijack the thread but would Infinity Wax Rubber and Trim Wax be safe to use on the under bonnet plastics?


Most definitely, used it many times.

Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brooklandsracer said:


> I see quite a few are using this, must be a nice product.
> 
> What is so special about it and is it just for plastics ?
> 
> ...


Not tried AG tyer so can't comment, I've used 303 ever since I got in to detailing and it's really good product, really soaks in well to the plastics.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I use AG Rubber and Vinyl Care most of the time as well. Does a decent job of cleaning plastics up and leaving a shine. 

That said I like Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. It’s very thick and you don’t need much to leave a lasting shine on things like engine covers etc.


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Car pro Perl 1:1


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> I use AG Rubber and Vinyl Care most of the time as well. Does a decent job of cleaning plastics up and leaving a shine.
> 
> That said I like Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. It's very thick and you don't need much to leave a lasting shine on things like engine covers etc.


got ag vinyl/rubber...give that a go....cheers.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

For me it's a deep clean with BH surfex, dress with solution finish and then two coats of Zaino Z-16. Once my Z-16 runs out I'll be trying a bottle of 303 for sure!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

scooobydont said:


> I got some 303 for Xmas specifically to do this. I have read I just clean with APC, rinse off and then drown it in 303. No need to buff off the 303?


Correct. After the APC and rinse (or steam clean if you have one), I allow the engine to dry and then coat with 303 and let it dry. I only wipe any areas where it might have collected into "pools".


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

carPRO PERL undiluted, simple!


----------



## shinysideup (Jan 8, 2019)

Yup, I always go with APC then 303.

Just recently got some new auto finesse APC which smells nice, that and 303 lasts for years!

Glad that you more experience guys do the same


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish

CarPro PERL :thumb:


----------

